# Tenses/moods Spanish-Romanian equivalents



## 涼宮

Hello everyone! 

This is my first post on the Romanian forum, I hope you can help me. I just need a quick equivalent of the Romanian's tenses by means of Spanish, because understanding romance languages by means of English is pretty hard. I do not intend to make this thread a wide topic about profound explanations, I would just like to know an equivalent in Spanish for tenses and moods. I already saw for instance the topic about perfect compus, but it is totally different from what I saw and it did not really solved my doubt. I was checking verbs in a Romanian conjugator and I saw all the forms a verb can take, so I hope any Romanian who knows Spanish or even French can help me. 

I will copy all the forms a verb can take and the equivalent I think it has in Spanish, I only need confirmation, because I could not find any really useful on the internet about tenses, specially all the ones belonging to ''viitor indicativul''. (And the ones I found are Romanian for Romanians, no other language involved)

Model verb: A elibera (liberar)

Gerunziu: eliberând =liberando (an on-going action) or present participio perhaps?
Participiu= eliberat = liberado (participio )
Supine= de eliberat = must do (obligation)

A fi eliberat  I could not find any name or think of any equivalent. Perhaps it is the same as ''estar liberado''. Used for passive voice perhaps? Or ''haber liberado''?

*Indicativ:*

Prezent

Eu eliberez, etc. = yo libero/estoy liberando

Imperfect

Eu eliberam, etc. = yo liberaba

Perfect simplu

Eu eliberai = yo liberé

Perfect compus

Eu am eliberat= he liberado

Mai mult ca perfect

Eu eliberasem = Había liberado

*Subjonctiv:*

Prezent

Eu eliberez= que yo libere/que yo liberase/que yo liberara (presente & imperfecto del subjuntivo)

Perfect compus

Eu fi eliberat= que yo haya liberado/ que yo hubiera liberado. Which one is the right one? (pretérito perfecto/ pretérito pluscuamperfecto)


*Viitor indicativul:*

Viitor I

Eu voi elibera = voy a liberar/liberaré (near future)

Viitor II

Eu voi fi eliberat= voy a ser liberado (passive voice near future)/ habré liberado (perfect future)

Viitor I (popular)

o să eliberez = ?? I can't think of anything for this one. Future subjunctive perhaps? Que yo liberare.

Viitor II (popular)

am să fi eliberat= The same, Can't think of any equivalent. Perfect future subjunctive perhaps? Or perfect future? Que hubiere liberado/ habré liberado.

Viitor I (popular)

oi elibera, îi elibera = liberaré/liberarás (futuro simple)

*Conditional:*

Prezent

Eu aş elibera= liberaría (Condicional simple)

Perfect

Eu  aş fi eliberat= habría liberado (condicional compuesto) but the ''fi'' makes me think if it is actually in passive voice '' habría sido liberado''.


Is there any missing form I did not write?

Really thank you in advance for helping me!


----------



## Reef Archer

Hello, and welcome!
Quite a topic, eh?

Let's try to sort it out a little - until a Spanish speaker Romanian wakes up, that is:

Two classes of moods: predicative (personals, finite) and non-predicative (impersonals, non-finite: when the verb can't be one of the two immediate constituents of a sentence and asserts something about the subject).
Predicative moods: *indicative*, *conditional*, *subjunctive* and *imperative*.
Non-predicative moods: *infinitive*, *participle*, *gerund*, *supine*

Each mood has different tenses; you mixed them up in your presentation and came up with an inexistent mood, the so-called "viitor indicativul", which is actually a tense (well... tenses!) of the first mood.

Go here, click on "conjugări" and see the verb "a elibera" put through the basic tenses.

"A fi eliberat" can be different things in different contexts. "Estar liberado" - "to be freed" or even "to have been freed"... as in "The Green Lantern knows only courage; he is freed of fear". But it is also used in constructions of future tenses - "He is to be freed from fear" and so on.

I mean... this question is something native speakers cover in years of study. But, even though there may not be an exact equivalent every time, Spanish and Romanian grammatical structures are not that different. The usual problem comes when you try to conjugate any verb according to all these canons - you only get a mechanical result that often makes no sense:

- Eu fi eliberat - eu *am* eliberat (_être_ and _avoir_ from French, remember? Don't worry, everybody gets confused between them, right?), am să fiu eliberat, am să mă eliberez etc.
- am să fi eliberat - am să *fiu* eliberat etc.


----------



## farscape

If you haven't done it yet, check out the grammar section in the "Rules & Resources" sticky. You might find them useful, especially if they are in English.

Best,


.


----------



## 涼宮

farscape said:


> If you haven't done it yet, check out the grammar section in the "Rules & Resources" sticky. You might find them useful, especially if they are in English.
> 
> Best,
> .



I have done it, that is why I am asking here, because the resoruces have not answered my doubt, specially with the Viitor thing 

And thank you Reef Archer for the information  me has ilumina'o

PS: Sorry for the late reply. Distracted


----------

